# Mafia of Thrones



## Mr. Ultracool (Jul 4, 2021)

_Night falls upon Westeros, as the icy winds of the north herald both the coming winter and the tragedies that are about to unfold in the realm as everyone wnats to be the one to sit upon the Iron Throne._
Night one begins and will last until Tuesday, 6 PM EDT. Feel free to communicate during the Night!


Spoiler: Pings



@Herbe 
@Zero Moment 
@Zori 
@myuma 
@mewtini 
@Hydreigon25 
@kyeugh


----------



## Mr. Ultracool (Jul 6, 2021)

_As the sun rises above Westeros, its warm rays disperse the coldness and darkness of the previous night, revealing to all the victims claimed by the latest cruel ploys... Which are surprisingly few._
*Nobody has died.*

Day one begins and will last until Thursday, 6 PM EDT.​


Spoiler: Pings



@Herbe
@Zero Moment
@Zori
@myuma
@mewtini
@Hydreigon25
@kyeugh


----------



## haneko (Jul 6, 2021)

beep


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 6, 2021)

_pushes snooze button_


----------



## Zori (Jul 6, 2021)

That's not 6 pm EDT!!!
unless my timezone perception is super messed up


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Jul 6, 2021)

Did the time in the OP mean to say 6 am EDT or 6 pm EDT ?


----------



## Mr. Ultracool (Jul 6, 2021)

It's very possible that I'm completely wrong about these timezones - I just trusted this website


----------



## Zori (Jul 6, 2021)

I will say beforehand that I will have less time than usual for this game


----------



## Mr. Ultracool (Jul 6, 2021)

So, since I've apparently messed the timezones up (I'm incredibly sorry for that ), we could move the deadlines to where they should be, if you want


----------



## Zori (Jul 6, 2021)

That would be nice for me since deadlines are currently at 3 am
everyone else should probably pitch in though too


----------



## haneko (Jul 6, 2021)

I would be perfectly OK for deadlines to be moved ~


----------



## Mr. Ultracool (Jul 6, 2021)

Awesome - just tell me what time would fit for you guys!


----------



## kyeugh (Jul 6, 2021)

news guys


----------



## Zori (Jul 6, 2021)

mediocre news, gender-neutral people


----------



## Mr. Ultracool (Jul 6, 2021)

Oh, I'm really sorry - I didn't mean guys in that way


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 6, 2021)

So guys. Looks like nobody died last night.

Anyone have an idea what's up with that?


----------



## Zori (Jul 6, 2021)

(I dont think that anybody has a problem with using "guys" to mean "people" regardless of gender?)
but also
this is yet another game with no N0 kill


----------



## Herbe (Jul 6, 2021)

/makes the sound a laminated piece of paper makes when you wobble it

ahoy mateys


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Jul 7, 2021)

Hey Herbe


----------



## kyeugh (Jul 7, 2021)

anyone figure out who the mafia are?


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 7, 2021)

No, but I'll keep an eye out!


----------



## Mr. Ultracool (Jul 7, 2021)

Alright, how would everyone feel if we moved the deadline to this time? (Sorry again for messing that up)


----------



## Herbe (Jul 8, 2021)

that's okie!


----------



## haneko (Jul 8, 2021)

I'm ok with it


----------



## Mr. Ultracool (Jul 8, 2021)

So, the Day ends in three hours! Does anyone want to lynch? ...Anyone?


Spoiler: Pings



@Herbe
@Zero Moment
@Zori
@myuma
@mewtini
@Hydreigon25
@kyeugh


----------



## Zori (Jul 8, 2021)

thats fine for me


----------



## Zori (Jul 8, 2021)

uh
*abstain*

sorry i legitimately dont have the time to play rn


----------



## Mr. Ultracool (Jul 8, 2021)

_As the sun starts to set, night once again falls upon the strangely peaceful world, heralding the icy northern winds once again. Perhaps, though, they will bring something more with them this time, something much more chilling..._
*Nobody was lynched.
*​


Spoiler



@Herbe
@Zero Moment
@Zori
@myuma
@mewtini
@Hydreigon25
@kyeugh
​


​


----------



## Mr. Ultracool (Jul 9, 2021)

Quick reminder that the Night will end in 4 hours - you should submit your night actions untill then (preferably earlier, though)!


Spoiler



@Herbe
@Zero Moment
@Zori
@myuma
@mewtini
@Hydreigon25
@kyeugh


----------



## Mr. Ultracool (Jul 9, 2021)

_The sun rises once more, illuminating the continent of Westeros with its bright rays yet again._
*Nobody died.*​


Spoiler



@Herbe
@Zero Moment
@Zori
@myuma
@mewtini
@Hydreigon25
@kyeugh
​


​


----------



## mewtini (Jul 9, 2021)

morning yall

tbh i meant to express interest in, but not exactly join, this game. so sorry for not paying attention thus far but i may or may not be all here going forward B)


----------



## Zori (Jul 9, 2021)

happily ever after ending??


----------



## Zori (Jul 9, 2021)

either that or theres an arsonist and we're approximately screwed right now


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 9, 2021)

hmmmm. no deaths two nights in a row. has anyone been blocking or jailing someone?


----------



## mewtini (Jul 9, 2021)

Zori said:


> either that or theres an arsonist and we're approximately screwed right now


ie mafia only has arsonist kp and therefore didn’t issue a regular nightkill the last two nights …?


----------



## Zori (Jul 9, 2021)

mewtini said:


> ie mafia only has arsonist kp and therefore didn’t issue a regular nightkill the last two nights …?


something like Gym Leaders 2 is _plausible_


----------



## Herbe (Jul 10, 2021)

Zori said:


> mewtini said:
> 
> 
> > ie mafia only has arsonist kp and therefore didn’t issue a regular nightkill the last two nights …?
> ...


refresh me on this specifically?


----------



## Zori (Jul 10, 2021)

Mafia had no factional kill
Bluwiikoon and Zero Moment were arsonists (one badge powered strongman, one badge powered ninja)
Tofu was a copycat and also a backup for either of the above two roles

so mafia had two douses per night as a make-up for no factional kill


----------



## Zori (Jul 10, 2021)

so uh
who are the wolves

kyeugh might be for bringing this up earlier but thats an etremely unfounded read


----------



## Zori (Jul 10, 2021)

time to shot in the dark again maybe? idk
also me and mewt got in a message during N0? idk what was up with that but that seems like info worth sharing


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 11, 2021)

Zori said:


> time to shot in the dark again maybe? idk
> also me and mewt got in a message during N0? idk what was up with that but that seems like info worth sharing


Both of you received a message?


----------



## Zori (Jul 11, 2021)

i have made the executive decision not to elaborate further
this could easily be either a town role or a mafia role so /shrug


----------



## Zori (Jul 11, 2021)

I might re-read the thread and make a shot-in-the-dark vote before EoD


----------



## Zori (Jul 11, 2021)

Zero Moment said:


> No, but I'll keep an eye out!


I'm leaning towards not ZM here
uh
I haven't read their mafia games that closely (I probably should?) but this comes off as a nonchalant reaction to potential pressure which I vaguely like


----------



## Zori (Jul 11, 2021)

I do find it likely that ZM is town here
They have the attitude most geared towards actually making progress in the game out of everyone here


----------



## Zori (Jul 11, 2021)

*myuma*

Total shot in the dark
ZM - likely town
Herbe Kyeugh - maaaaaybe?? not sure but like, probably wouldn't go there today?


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Jul 11, 2021)

Do you suspect Herbe maybe ?


----------



## Zori (Jul 11, 2021)

I dont really have a good reason to either like or suspect herbe
like
Maybe their energy? idk


----------



## Mr. Ultracool (Jul 11, 2021)

_*Myuma is lynched*_
Alright - good game, everyone! The wrap-up post and lore will follow soon; I didn't think it'd be done this quickly!


Spoiler



@Herbe
@Zero Moment
@Zori
@myuma
@mewtini
@Hydreigon25
@kyeugh


----------



## Zori (Jul 11, 2021)

wait who won


----------



## Zori (Jul 11, 2021)

lol


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 11, 2021)

wait really


----------



## Mr. Ultracool (Jul 11, 2021)

Zori said:


> wait who won


Town - Myuma was the only Maf.


----------



## Mr. Ultracool (Jul 11, 2021)

Spoiler










You are the *Night King*, the dreaded leader of the army of icy zombies known as the *White Walkers*! Controlling the corpses of everyone who died beyond the Wall and the power to create a neverending supply of new recruits for your forces, it's only a matter of time until all of Westeros falls before you!

Each night, you may choose to pay one other player a visit, converting them into a wight under your control without them noticing. After being converted, they can still write into the main thread and any private conversations they may or may not have going, but their votes are not counted at EoD and their night actions yield no results.In addition to that, you may name a Rolename and Housename that you will be seen as by investigative roles that night.

Spoiler: Please don't share this part
You are the *Night King*, an *evil *faction. Your goal is to convert all *good* factions in order to achieve your goal of crushing Westeros beneath an icy heel - your heel!


----------



## Zori (Jul 11, 2021)

lmao
gg town


----------



## Zori (Jul 11, 2021)

So, who was actually dead then?


----------



## kyeugh (Jul 11, 2021)

i did it


----------



## mewtini (Jul 12, 2021)

what


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Jul 12, 2021)

GG town


----------



## Eifie (Jul 12, 2021)

I pulled my weight as one head of bbtini


----------



## haneko (Jul 21, 2021)

I completely forgot this game was happening. 

Sorry everyone - especially sorry to UC, because the setup depended on me actually using my role…


----------

